# Seiko H558-5000



## delay275 (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm new here, and have surfed this site pretty well, but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. Apologies up front if what I'm looking for is right under my nose.

I was issued my H558-5000 since March 1983 and have really enjoyed and trusted it. I've had Seiko refurbish it once (seals, grommets, stem, etc) and always treated my watch with respect, though it was a work watch and bears 20+ years of tactical military life. My questions and statements are:

1. The black case protector has broken off (I replaced it 3 times over the years).

2. Are there replacements available? (Seiko say's no)

3. The bezel ring is woefully scratched.

4. Are there replacements available?

5. The lighted LEB display is dull and hard to read.

6. Can this be cleaned or enhanced somehow to bring back the sharpness?

Again, I really like this watch and want to renew it and likely pass it on to one of my kids. Your help would really be appreciated.

Regards,

dd


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum....









I also have a H558.....

Bad news of at least 2 of your question.....

The shrouds are indeed unavailable, and as youve discovered are quite brittle and delicate....

Original bezel inserts have all gone too....There was some talk a while ago of someone getting some aftermarket inserts made up but I havent heard what happened with that project ......

I did look into getting the shrouds CNCd out of steel but that diddnt work out either.....

As for the digital display, it sounds like dirty contacts, it is possible to have it cleaned up, a watch repair place that is willing to do the work could do it....

We would be very interested to see pics of your watch and especially any issue marks that wre put on it by the MOD? Im not too up on Mil issued watches but Ive not heard of the H558 being issued before...

It would be great to see it


----------



## delay275 (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh man, that sucks.

d


----------

